# Riego automatico por falta de humedad



## FF_rts (Jul 8, 2008)

me gustaría hacerme un sistema automatico de riego, cuando detecte un nivel de humedad bajo.
he visto lo que hay por el foro, pero yo necesito el detector de humedad y el relé que active el riego.
ahora buscaré en internet lo que hay, pero aquí ya dejo el tema abierto para quien tenga algo.
gracias


----------



## Dano (Jul 8, 2008)

Se me ocurre un 555 astable, que en lugar de capacitor usar 2 puntas que se entierran en el suelo para medir la humedad, el 555 nos va a dar una frecuencia correspondiente a la humedad del suelo, esta freceuncia la introduces a un convertidor frecuencia-voltaje, y al voltaje lo inyectas a un comparador que luego disparará un rele.

¿Creo que se me subieron un poco los humos a la cabeza? De seguro otro usuario te dará una solucion más simple.

Saludos


----------



## wacalo (Jul 8, 2008)

También se podría medir la resistencia (que depende de la humedad) entre 2 electrodos separados una distancia fija. En este caso obtenemos directamente una tensión --> luego amplificamos (acondicionamos) --> luego comparamos --> Transistor de salida --> Relé.
La tensión de alimentación a los electrodos deberá ser de una magnitud tal que con tierra seca entregue una señal medible (sensable).
Para calibrar se usaría tierra totalmente seca para un extremo.
Tierra totalmente húmeda para el otro extremo.
Forma de respuesta ¿lineal? hay que averiguarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 9, 2008)

interesante, y si ademas mandamos la señal al relé, que no sea directa, si no que lo condicione una fotocelula, para que en caso que necesite riego, que lo haga cuando el sol se ponga.

venga, necesito esquema para ir probando.


----------



## dony89 (Jul 9, 2008)

mira aqui tiene un circuito detector de humedad, el cual tiene 2 electrodos que irían en la tierra para detectar la humedad, y luego a la salida tiene un led, que lo podrias reemplazar por un relé como vos queres.
espero que te sirva, saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2008)

Aquí te presento mi diseño, está realizado en livewire, es un diseño realizado de forma "universal", luego de tener los datos de la resistencia que presenta la tierra en diferentes condiciones ("humeda" y "seca"), se reajusta el circuito para la aplicación necesitada.

La parte de la medicion de la resistencia de la tierra, la tendras que hacer tu, lo que te recomiendo es que consigas 2 varillas de 20 cm, en lo posible de acero inoxidable, que enterraras a una distacia entre si de unos 5 cm.
Primero mides la resistencia que existe entre las varillas cuando la tierra está seca, luego humedes la tierra hasta el punto que consideres y realizas de nuevo la medición.

Luego subes los datos y te ayudo/amos a reajustar el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Trinquete (Jul 9, 2008)

Señor Dano:
Permitamé comunicarle que el valor de la resistencia de base del transistor que activa el relé ,no es el correcto.
Simuleló y verá que se quema dicho transistor, le cambié por 10K y no se quema.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2008)

Trinquete dijo:
			
		

> Señor Dano:
> Permitamé comunicarle que el valor de la resistencia de base del transistor que activa el relé ,no es el correcto.
> Simuleló y verá que se quema dicho transistor, le cambié por 10K y no se quema.
> Un saludo.



Tienes razón, gracias por corregirme  , ya cambié la simulación, acá la subo.

¿Que te parece la idea?, digan si es feo el diseño, lindo, horrible, se aceptan todo tipo de ideas  

Saludos


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 12, 2008)

tengo el programa y viendo el circuito, ¿como puedo simular el funcionamiento con el programa?


----------



## Javier (Jul 18, 2008)

yo hice un vivero electronico y loq ue usamos fue un termistor que al calentarse dejaba pasra la corriente y activaba un reley que hacia funcionar un motor de agua


----------



## juan manuel noriega (Jul 22, 2008)

Aqui les envio este circuito que me parece muy interesante.


----------



## FF_rts (Jul 27, 2008)

las sondas deben de tener corriente alterna, para que no se sulfaten
a ver quien me ayuda con un nuevo circuito.


----------



## alcyone (Oct 25, 2008)

He intentado simular el diseño de dano con el Live wire y con el multisim 8, pero me ha sido imposible, por ahora, puesto que el contador 4060 que dice el diseño tiene 14 pines y el datasheet que encuentro en internet es de 16 pines, así que no tengo manera de aclararme con los pines. A ver si alguien me aclara algo.
Por supuesto gracias adelantadas.
Saludos


----------



## lautaro.cba (Feb 24, 2009)

yo tmb necesito este circuito porfa pero igual se puede remplazar el led por un rele cosa de manear bombas algod de eso y una cosaen el comentario 11 qe deja el circuito no se ve bien la imagen plis ayuda


----------



## waarfactor (May 13, 2009)

HOla a todos: 
estoy tratando de hacer este sistema, y pues tengo problemas en la sonda: podria usar la de la figura a continuacion. y si alguien sabe las medidas las podria facilitar(espesor de las lineas y distancia de separacion)
Gracias por su ayuda

Alonso


----------



## Christian B (May 13, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos, tienen razón que las zondas con corriente continua+ humedad= destrucción en pocas semanas.
Acá les paso un circuito que aplica alterna sobre la zonda, y activa un led ( que puede reemplazarse por un relé que energize una electroválvula de un lavarropa automático, o una comprada para tal fin)
De hecho habría que alimentar el circuito con un transformador.

Saludos


----------



## spockars (Oct 25, 2010)

dony89 dijo:


> mira aqui tiene un circuito detector de humedad, el cual tiene 2 electrodos que irían en la tierra para detectar la humedad, y luego a la salida tiene un led, que lo podrias reemplazar por un relé como vos queres.
> espero que te sirva, saludos



yo implemente esta circuito y mande la señal aun transistos 2n3904 y posterior a un rele pero no logro hacer conmutar el rele alguine me prodria ayudar en como hacerlo aca adjunto mi esquema


----------



## marcelo070 (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola Dano, interprete bien este diagrama?:
(*Simplemente pregunto*)










*Asi lo hice, pero le agregue un par de leds indicador de power y conmutacion del rele*


----------



## marcelo070 (Dic 29, 2010)

*Tengo un problema, al llevar las puntas de prueba a la tierra mojada no corta la energia al rele pero junto las puntas una con otra y lo corta que puede estar pasando?? Auxilio porfa... *


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 30, 2010)

Ajustaste VR1 .........................


----------



## marcelo070 (Dic 31, 2010)

Si lo ajuste a un 1k.. la tension que corre atraves de las puntas de prueba es de casi 7v pero disminuye al llevarla a el agua o tierra mojada por la resistencia misma..

*le saco foto y lo ves mejor asi que decis??


----------



## marcelo070 (Ene 6, 2011)

*Aqui unas fotos:*









*Diagrama:
*


----------



## marcelo070 (Ene 27, 2011)

El problema es que junto las puntas de pruebas y el rele corta el paso electrico... pero al llevarlo a la tierra mojada... no pasa nada... sospecho que la tension de una de las puntas de prueba debe ser igual en la otra que no posee tension.. para que se conmute el rele... corte el paso eléctrico...                                                  *AGRADECIDO POR SU AYUDA!!!*


----------



## Dave02 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dano una pregunta
Ver el archivo adjunto 9118
no entendi bien para que sirven los otros dos potes, si me pudieras explicar me salvarias, gracias


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2011)

Los potes son divisores de tensión que regulan el punto de arranque y apagado de la bomba/elctroválvula.

Ese diseño lo hice hace mucho y ahora que lo veo se puede mejorar bastante.
- Intercambiando las entradas del comparador (inversora por no-inversora y no-inversora por inversora) se evita el uso del 4069.
- Dos potenciómetros es algo redundante, se puede usar uno solo y calcular bien la tensión de salida del conversor frecuencia-tensión.
-El conversor frecuencia-tensión se puede sustituir por un 555 en monostable, compras un 556 y te ahorras el 549, dos diodos, el cond. de 470nf, y la R de 2k.
-Hay que corregir la R de base del transistor que comanda al relé, debe ser de 1k o un poco menos para lograr una buena saturación.


----------



## Dave02 (Jul 9, 2011)

Si no te es mucha molestia no me podrias adjuntar el diseño aca? porque no se demasiado de electronica, gracias igual abrazo.

Otra cosa, sigo sin entender el uso de los dos potes, en que valor los tengo que poner para que funcione la electrovalvula? desde ya gracias


----------



## jochefor (Jul 13, 2011)

llevo una semana y media intentando recrear el diagrama de marcelo070 pero todavía no me queda claro varias cosas. por ejemplo para que sirven CN1 y CN4. otra cosa, entiendo que Vcc es la alimentación pero no entiendo cual es el voltaje y ampere necesarios y donde va conectado el lado negativo de la fuente de alimentación. si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## dimness (Dic 27, 2011)

que tal yo arme este circuito que hay en esta pagina http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/05/detector-de-humedad-en-plantas.html
mi problema es que no se como hacerle para activar una bomba ya que la salida son pulsos y no se como mantenerla constante y otro problema es como le podria comparar mas de dos entradas para abarcar mas espacio a monitorear


----------

